# qemu-kvm segfault ~amd64 0.12.5-r1 and 9999

## jeffk

I haven't fired up qemu-kvm in a few weeks, but it was working fine on my ~amd64. Yesterday (2010-09-2 :Cool:  I'm on gentoo-sources-2.6.35-r9, and qemu-kvm-9999 fails to start with a segmentation fault. I downgrade to qemu-kvm-0.12.5-r1, modprobe -r for kvm_intel and then kvm, modprobe kvm_intel, and try again. Same segfault.

Any ideas what could be the problem here, or where I could start to look?

```
# grep -e "KVM\|VIRTIO" kernel-config-x86_64-2.6.35-gentoo-r9 

CONFIG_VIRTIO_BLK=m

CONFIG_VIRTIO_NET=m

CONFIG_VIRTIO_CONSOLE=m

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_VIRTIO=m

CONFIG_HAVE_KVM=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KVM_IRQCHIP=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KVM_EVENTFD=y

CONFIG_KVM_APIC_ARCHITECTURE=y

CONFIG_KVM_MMIO=y

CONFIG_KVM=m

CONFIG_KVM_INTEL=m

# CONFIG_KVM_AMD is not set

CONFIG_VIRTIO=m

CONFIG_VIRTIO_RING=m

CONFIG_VIRTIO_PCI=m

CONFIG_VIRTIO_BALLOON=m
```

Thanks.

----------

## jeffk

On #kvm, I got the tip to look at dmesg for info on the segfault.

```
kvm: 22161: cpu0 unhandled wrmsr: 0x198 data 0

qemu-system-x86[22163]: segfault at 7fdc0deb0551 ip 00007fdc0612c7ef sp 00007fdbe0e2bc00 error 7 in libGL.so.260.19.06[7fdc06098000+b7000]
```

Apparently qemu-kvm is not supposed to be using libGL in any way, so something could be amiss on the Gentoo platform.

Thanks.

----------

